# Secondary infertility after c-section?



## Bethshine82_2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

We conceived our first child the first month of trying but have been trying for a second child for nearly 3 years. 
Our first child was delivered by emergency c-section and I had retained product afterwards although apparently this did not cause an infection. 

Our official diagnosis is male factor - dh has very low motility and less than 1% normal forms which they said meant icsi from the word go. However he fathered our first child and I can't believe it's changed that much in the two years it took us to start trying for another child. Some consultant's we've seen have said the morphology is no longer considered an issue if you have some viable sperm and others have said we've no chance of conceiving without icsi.

We've had two rounds of ivf which failed. I think the probably failed due to embryo quality (only 6 cells by day 3, none made it to blast) but there is a doubt in the back of my mind about whether implantation is an issue too.
We've just had a round of donor treatment with a FET of a blastocyst. It failed too.

I'm now wondering if dh has always been like this and actually it's me that's the problem. The consultants have always brushed off my concerns saying it's unlikely the c section would be a cause. I've never had any investigations though except a scan to check there wasn't any fluid obvious in the Fallopian tubes. I don't have any symptoms of typical endometriosis but I do have painful ovulation some months. Again I've just been told that's normal.

I really am at my wit's end. I don't think we will ever have a second child and it makes me desperately sad.


----------



## Bethshine82_2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm 31 by the way.


----------



## laurie15 (Feb 25, 2015)

Your situation sounds similar to ours. We conceived straight away when we started trying for DD and is past 3 years now trying for a second. dh has been diagnosed with low everything and high DNA fragmentation. And apparently I have pcos (no symptoms tho). Don't know how we managed to conceive so easily and quickly last time if sperm was as bad. We are inclined to think something must have happened in the meantime as it just wouldn't have happened so quickly otherwise. I guess wondering now doesn't help much tho!
Initially I thought it had something to do with section. But I guess not when there are other issues we know of now. Had scans and they checked blood flow to ovaries, scar tissue etc and nothing showed up. Had hsg and one of tubes was slightly blocked but they cleared that.
We've just had one failed ivf cycle, so all we can do is try that again.  If it doesn't work we have decided to move to embryo donation as we are sick of waiting and just want a sibling for our dd before she gets much older!


----------

